# Backup Funktion ISPConfig



## planet_fox (9. Feb. 2011)

Hi 

kann man die Backupfunktion manuel auch ausführen ? Ich habe das Problem dass keine Bakups erstellt werden. 

Gruß

alex


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2011)

Die Funktion kann nicht manuell ausgeführt werden.

Wenn Du keine Backups erhältst, dann prüfe bitte ob sudo installiert ist. Des weiteren wird das zip Paket benötigt und in ISPConfig unter System > Server Config muss ein existierendes Verzeichnis als Backup Pfad eingestellt sein.

Nähere Infos zu Fehlern beim backup stehen auch im ispconfig cron.log


----------



## planet_fox (9. Feb. 2011)

cronlog sagt was alles



> zip error: Nothing to do! (/var/backup/web12/web.zip)
> root is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.


Lösung 


```
# User privilege specification
root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
```


----------

